# Meeting Sayer



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

SQUEEEEEE!!!! She is sooo adorable! I can see why you'd be in love!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So cute. Enjoy her.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

What a cute little girl!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so thrilled with her and happy to have a new puppy. Finn, Tally, and Lush are all snoozing with her right now. The litter with Samantha exceeded my wildest dreams. It was fun bc we had a sleepover with the litter in Maine for a big puppy evaluation party.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Can't stop looking at that adorable face!! Congratulations to you on your new bundle of joy.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I am in love! Please update often!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! So cute! She's going to be a real beauty!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just love her!!!


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

I love her. She is so pretty!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

It's about time! You teased us weeks ago! She is ridiculously cute! I'd say I can't wait to see her grow up, but I think we'd all love her to stay that little and fluffy forever. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow!!! She is gorgeous!!!!! Might give Miss Lush a run for her money on the Most Photogenic award. <3

Congrats!!!


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a knockout! She is fluffy perfection. You MUST keep the pictures coming.


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

What an adorable ball of fluff. She is beautiful!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

she's stunning!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Look at all that fluff! What a charmer...enjoy and I hope you're getting some sleep!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No sleep! Last night was the first without littermates- not a happy baby even with Lush curled about around her nighty night crate.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

She looks gorgeous. Love the first photo. So, is this your puppy back? And did Art pick her for you, or did you get to see the whole litter?


----------



## NHman (May 15, 2015)

OP, Sayer is a beautiful looking girl and she looks like a natural in the water. Hopefully you're able to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, she is cute and beautiful!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

All the adjectives have been used up! So just have to repeat - beautiful, gorgeous, stunning etc etc.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Very pretty!! Congrats on your new addition. When does daddy get to meet her?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I love picturing the ret of the pack sleeping with her. Mystic must still be out strutting his stuff? He is going to be in love with her!


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I'm sure she'll have a very bright future.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic is coming home until October to play with his daughter. I have never had father and daughter, and as I did not keep one of the Lush pups it will be my first truly related pair. I am looking forward to training with them and hiking with them- seeing what it is like. I have a plan of getting Sayer out for her first show with her dad in BOB at the cool fancy Morris & Essex show in NJ. It is a neat event like The Great Gatsby and is a show that only happens every five years. When Mystic is 4 and she is 2 I would like to show them together that year.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> She looks gorgeous. Love the first photo. So, is this your puppy back? And did Art pick her for you, or did you get to see the whole litter?


We had so much fun. Berna raised the litter at Pebwin on Cape Cod, and Art flew out for the evaluation. We had it at my PoeticGold Farm in Maine, with a big group of people. Berna brought pups too from a different litter, and taught us a class in evaluating pups. I learned so much from her. We went through each puppy. Art had first pick boy, Berna had first pick girl, and I had my 3rd pick. Of the 7 pups there were five show pups and two "grey area" pups who might have been able to finish, but went to pet homes bc it is no fun having a puppy that might or might not. . . I was thrilled with the litter, all teeth and no murmurs woo hoo, and that Mystic has provided what was hoped for in the babies. He has another knockout litter coming up, so I have to be really strict with myself about no more puppies back.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is beautiful! Can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so thrilled with her and happy to have a new puppy. Finn, Tally, and Lush are all snoozing with her right now. The litter with Samantha exceeded my wildest dreams. It was fun bc we had a sleepover with the litter in Maine for a big puppy evaluation party.


She looks and sounds like an exceptional puppy. And it wonderful that her new pack family have taken her in so nicely. It must be much easier for puppies leaving mom when they go to a home filled with lots of other dogs. 

Came back to add: read your post about the rough first night after I posted the above. Oops.  But in the coming weeks, I bet she'll settle in faster and learn more doggy manners than will the puppies that are solo in a human home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-Sayer is an absolute baby doll!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here she is meeting her dad for the first time


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

She is so so so breathtakingly beautiful! Love all the pictures of her, especially the one of her with her dad &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She's very, very pretty. I'm guessing she's going to be spending lots of time with that lady in the picture.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I just noticed your sig picture swap tonight and am glad I'm not too late to give my congratulations on your new stunning girl!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

She is just beautiful! I can't wait until my breeder has an awaited litter!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Sayer is such a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Getting bigger! She knows her sit, her platform, her hand signal down, spin and twirl, and a few other things, but mainly she likes to play with Lush and Mystic.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love them! Awesome pictures you must be having so much fun with her she is beautiful!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Great pics! Love the one on the rock! She is growing up beautifully.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I somehow missed your original thread! What a total cutie pie. Love that she dove in for her first swim right away. She is lovely. Also love the recent pic of her running with one of your older dogs. Such joy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank goodness for Mystic and Lush bc they will swim and play with her all day and all night- Finn, Tally and I are worn out by 8pm. Copley brings the thunder, as he prefers to pretend pups dont exist lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is how we spent the 6am hour with Miss Sayer- eating sticks


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?!? She is PERFECT! Welcome HOME lil Sayer, welcome home!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sticks are delicious!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just think she is one of the most gorgeous puppies I've ever seen!


----------

